
Former Windows Head Sinofsky at Andreessen Horowitz as Board Partner - jamesjyu
http://allthingsd.com/20130822/former-windows-head-sinofsky-joins-andreessen-horowitz-as-board-partner/
======
danielpal
Congrats to A16Z.

My biggest memory of Sinofsky is just after he joined the Windows 8 team. I
went to the copy room to get a notebook. Sitting in a corner, on top of one of
the desks, in meditation position was a guy working. That was quite odd, I had
never seen anyone "working" in the copy room. So I started talking the the
guy, and it turned out it was Sinofsky. In over 2 years on Microsoft it was
the first time I saw a top executive on our building. I saw him many more
times - in the cafeteria, in other peoples office, almost once a week at
least.

He was intimately immersed with the product and the people. Contrast to the
rest of the execs who you pretty much so once a year on the Microsoft company
wide meeting.

